

"Working to Code" - dylanhassinger
http://dylanized.com/working-to-code

======
gyom
Fun to watch even without knowing anything about their studio or what they do.

Their fines are getting kinda draconic when they double at every infraction,
but I bet they get a kick out of saying that someone could be fined $2000 for
forgetting for the 10th time failing to have a notebook and pen in hand when
needed.

~~~
xymostech
I agree. It actually seems really reasonable. You're fairly likely not to
forgot something (whether by habit or by constant checking) when it actually
starts costing you a lot of money.

------
tantalor
This studio is fictional, right?

~~~
anthonyb
No, they're real - or appear to be, from a quick google search:

<http://tomsachs.com/>

<http://visionpointmarketing.com/blog/entry/on-process/>

Although it does seem to be some sort of parody for an artist's studio to be
claiming that "creativity is the enemy" and everything should be clean and
arranged at right angles. Certainly the stuff in his store doesn't appear to
be world changing: <http://tomsachs.com/store>

Also, anyone that uses Full Metal Jacket as some sort of team-building
employee rah-rah should _definitely_ put $2000 in a jar somewhere. Did they
actually watch the movie?

------
tkahn6
I have no idea what I just watched but it was incredibly entertaining.

